# Phönixwächter suchen neue Mitglieder



## Akarer (4. Januar 2007)

!!!!! Unsere Gilde Phönixwächter !!!!!

suchen neue Mitglieder für den Server "die ewige Wacht "  unsere noch kleine Gilde sucht jeden Hauptchar und twink um eine riesiege Gildengemeindschaft zu erschaffen. Unsere Gilde ist gegründet worden für Raid's ,Low-Instanzen und pvp also wer interesse hat schreibt mich auf dem server an oder schreibt post.

Alles nochmal in Kürze:

Server:            Die ewige Wacht
Gildenname:     Phönixwächter
Gildenleiter:      Dekar 

Also meldet euch wir warten


----------

